# sowing alfalfa



## zero2bb (Feb 21, 2015)

Sowed two acres mid sept 2014 ,came up got to 3-4 inches before frost the stand looks thin . Question ,can i over seed this spring . I've tried it in past with older stands with no luck. I sowed round up ready seed.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

zero2bb said:


> Sowed two acres mid sept 2014 ,came up got to 3-4 inches before frost the stand looks thin . Question ,can i over seed this spring . I've tried it in past with older stands with no luck. I sowed round up ready seed.


Yes....sow sometime in March in TN....around the middle if weather permits.

No toxicity yet from the young stand unlike the older stand.

Regards, Mike


----------

